# Have you heard of this procedure before?



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi there,

It would be comforting to know if anyone has heard of or had this procedure before and whether it has produced a BFP as a result: 

I have already had 2 failed ICSI cycles but each time we produce good quality embryos (not loads, but 1 is all it takes right?!) but they don't implant. Our consultant is encouraging us to go for a 3rd cycle but suggests she does a D&C first in October before starting a full, long cycle in November to take the lining of my womb away, as she said that there can very often be a build up after a few cycles?!!.  With 2 failed cycles behind me, I'm really scared of failing a 3rd time (sorry to be a wuss, because I know a lot of you ladies have been through so much more  ) - I really don't know if I can take the disappointment again  .

Thanks for listening,

Minty xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have heard of this being done but not often, did result in a pregnancy!!!

Ruth


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks so much Ruth   that really is good to know.



Hoping everyone's dreams come true.

Minty xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Minty

My auntie told me that when she was younger and when fertility treatment was not as advanced as it is now, they sometimes did a D&C as a way of increasing the chance of conception.  Whatever they do, I hope it works for you.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Minty

My Sister in law had a D&C on the recommendation of her gynae and fell pg on her 2nd cycle after the D&C having been told not to try until she'd had her first normal AF after the op.
I hope you get your dream
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2004)

Victoria and Fee

Thanks for your posts - it's good to know that this procedure might help me and my DH get our own little bundle of joy  .

Victoria - I really hope this is the IUI cycle that will work for you and your DP - I will keep everything crossed for you   

Love,

Minty xxx


----------

